
Being Homeless in not a crime, why are so many jailed? - sova
https://www.nonforum.com/?nfid=9196
======
eesmith
This is to a forum site. The actual content is at
[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/jan/03/being-...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/jan/03/being-
homeless-is-not-a-so-why-are-so-many-jailed) .

